# mit VB ein Bild in Word einfügen



## Diplomklempner (11 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade am VB lernen und habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe in Excel ein Diagramm erstellt und dieses Bild per VB im jpg Format auf meine Festplatte gespeichert. Weiter habe ich per VB eine neue Word-Sitzung gestartet und ein neues Dokument angelegt. Jetzt möchte ich gerne das vorher gespeicherte Bild in einer bestimmten Zeile einfügen und zentrieren. Ist das einfügen und zentrieren auch von Excel aus möglich oder muss ich dafür in Word ein neues Makro schreiben, wenn ja wir kann ich das von Excel aus starten. Das soll nämlich alles automatisch ablaufen und ich will in Word nur noch auf drucken klicken.

Mfg
Carsten


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
makros für Word aus EXCEL starten:
Dim WoObj As Object
Set WoObj = CreateObject("Word.Application")
WoObj.Documents.Open "C:\Eigene Dateien\Test.doc"
With WoObj
.Visible = True
.Run "WordMakro"
.Quit
End With
Set WoObj = Nothing

Direkt ein Word Dokument neu öffnen, und Daten und alle Diagramme nach Word exportieren, allerdings muss in Excel VBA unter Extras/ Verweise "microsoft word object libray 11.0, oder je nach Version 8.0 usw angehakt werden und hier im Programm geändert werden, ist nicht genau was Du willst aber ein Lösungsansatz :
Dim WordObj As Object
Dim WordDoc As Object
Dim Bereich As Range
Set WordObj = GetObject(, "word.application.11")
If Err.Number = 429 Then
Set WordObj = CreateObject("word.application.11")
Err.Number = 0
End If
WordObj.Visible = True
Set WordDoc = WordObj.Documents.Add
Set Bereich = Application.InputBox _
("Wä hlen Sie den Bereich aus", Type:=8)
Range(Bereich.Address).Copy
WordObj.Selection.Paste
Application.CutCopyMode = False
For i = 1 To Sheets.Count
Sheets(i).Activate
For e = 1 To ActiveSheet.ChartObjects.Count
ActiveSheet.ChartObjects(e).Select
ActiveSheet.ChartObjects(e).Copy
WordObj.Selection.Paste
Next e
Next i
Set WordObj = Nothing
Set WordDoc = Nothing


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
noch eine Möglichkeit: wenn Du das Diagramm eh als Bild abgespeichert hast, kannst Du ja vorher ein Formular erstellen, und dann das Formular per VBA in EXcel aufrufen.

mfg
dietmar


----------

